
Introducing Zeal – Breaking the norm of company culture - zeal-technology
http://zeal.technology
======
rangersanger
This feels a little dehumanizing to me. As a manager and someone tasked with
helping build company culture, pushing that work off to a chatbot seems like
an abdication. As an employee, I value having a relationship with my boss
where I can convey concerns and where he elicits them. Anonymous feedback
absolutely has its place, but this seems targeted at replacing regular 1:1
bidirectional feedback, which is an incredibly important part of good culture.

~~~
zeal-technology
We do not aim to replace relationship between manager and employee. In fact
our goal is to help strengthen the relationship. Believe it or not many
managers do not have the proper training when becoming a manager to implement
meaningful 1:1 meetings to solicit feedback and gauge how their people are
feeling. We aim to better track and improve this relationship with gathered
metrics so that managers never miss a beat. We also acknowledge that many
people are not comfortable giving feedback in a one on one or publicly so our
goal is to provide a channel for them to do so comfortably and productively.
We have seen teams address feedback that has come through Ava and even
implement and improve parts of their culture that management had no idea was
an issue for its employees.

With that said, Ava is meant to strengthen relationships on the team and help
the team collaborate when it comes to company culture. She even provides
metrics on how relationships are within the company.

------
b_emery
My two cents: Not sure what "Breaking the norm of company culture" means, but
a company culture can be an important way to communicate the core values of a
company. "Measure employee engagement" which is elsewhere on the website
communicates the purpose much more clearly. Until I read your meetava page I
thought this was some kind of replacement for company culture. Best of luck!

~~~
zeal-technology
Thank you for the encouragement! :) We are actively working on fixing our
message on the website to be more direct and clear.

------
snvzz
Closed the website after a few unfruitful attempts at figuring out what it was
about without watching videos.

Not nice.

~~~
zeal-technology
sorry to hear that we will look at making some adjustments to come across more
clear without the video

~~~
danudey
Honestly, a paragraph saying something like "Quarterly feedback reports are
time-consuming, interrupt workflow, and often get put off or forgotten
entirely, and waiting three months to get useful data prevents you from being
proactive about changes. Zeal polls your employees via slack, getting data
more often and taking less of their time and attention, allowing you to get
more feedback faster and respond quicker than ever before."

Other feedback: if you used the Slack feature that lets you put buttons in
messages this would get _even more_ zero-friction than before because people
could just click the opinion they had. Just a thought.

~~~
smw
This is absolutely amazing feedback. They should send you a check. I was
uninterested until reading your pitch.

------
freshflowers
Suggestion to stop using the same fucking stock images with the same fucking
benches everybody else is using to symbolize "cool company".

~~~
zeal-technology
Noted :)

------
akytt
There is no such thing as good or bad company culture. The culture either
supports the strategy or does not. Warm, fluffy and nice is an option, but
there are others. A real pity the huge body of literature on this has been
ignored.

------
zeal-technology
Feel Free to ask us any questions here!

~~~
huebnerob
It sounds like 'Ava' will need to interrupt employees and prompt for feedback
on some frequent recurring basis in order to provide what your marketing
describes as 'realtime' results. How are you going to balance this distraction
and annoyance against your product requirements?

~~~
danudey
My experience with doing our own internal employee satisfaction reports is
that they generally tend to be just enough work that I have to go out of my
way to do them, or rather, stop saying "I'll do that later".

On the other hand, I go and check Slack every now and then, clear out all my
unreads, and then go back to work. If part of that process is typing '4' into
one of those windows then it's basically zero-friction from my perspective.

In other words, as long as getting a Slack message doesn't already interrupt,
distract, and annoy people, neither will this, and if it does then you can
tune your Slack notification settings to handle that. Turn off push
notifications for the bot and you'll only see/answer the question when you go
into the app to clear out unreads.

------
ffef
Your CTA is missing the word "Again" at the end. /s

